# CL or CS near the Tarka Trail in Devon



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Going to spend a few days in Devon and Cornwall. Intend to start with Devon and am trying to find a CS or CL close to the Tarka Trail so that we can use our bikes on the "Off Road" bit which I believe is the old railway line.
Have been looking at the area between Braunton, Barnstaple and Instow.
The Caravan and Camping club search facilities aren't very good when searching for sites near cycle trails so am hoping you good people can recommend something.
Just want to do a bit of cycling , get a pub lunch and back again, that sort of thing.

Terry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Not a CL or CS but we stayed at this site a few years ago. There was access onto the trail and able to cycle to Barnstable or Bideford. They have a great little bar on site and not expensive in low season.

http://www.smytham.co.uk/


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

If you are in the caravan club I would use Brook Lea. It is only £10 per night and a short ride to the trail. There is also a small car park with direct access to the trail about a mile away. There are a couple of CLs in the area but they are close to the road and no hook up and from memory they are the same price a Brook Lea.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

rayc said:


> Not a CL or CS but we stayed at this site a few years ago. There was access onto the trail and able to cycle to Barnstable or Bideford. They have a great little bar on site and not expensive in low season.
> 
> http://www.smytham.co.uk/


That looks like a good choice. Google street view shows a sign for the Caravan and Camping club so could be affiliated. Not a bad price either in the low season. The access to the trail looks good.
Just wondering whether to book a few days mid April or take a chance and just turn up. Got to consider the weather and do like to have the freedom to choose when to go.

Thanks for the info.

Terry


----------

